

Help people from flood-affected Serbia, Bosnia and Croatia - 300
https://medium.com/p/61eb5cbbc5f1

======
Boan
Thank you for posting this, thought of doing the same if noone else did it. To
all the people out there, the situation is horrible, a lot of people lost
everything they had. If you can help, please do so, every cent is really
valuable. Thank you all!

